

Show HN: Sandbox – instantly mock REST and SOAP web services - drewstewart
https://getsandbox.com

======
alpk
Love the ease of use and rich functionality.

I was able to set up a stub providing different responses based on request
content in minutes - absolute time-saver.

------
dfullarton
UI looks very slick, is it based off a framework?

~~~
drewstewart
Thanks :) Its all AngularJS + Bootstrap, really is amazing what you can build
with those two frameworks. Ace editor is also a favourite of ours.

------
sytringy05
this is ace, it's stopped me writing my own little test stubs over and over
again.

SaaS and on prem options are good too.

